# Griff's Head Cement



## Dave (Mar 31, 2000)

What has become of Griff's head cement?. I have used it for years, all of a sudden on one has it. I have about 1/2 bottle left...:sad:


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

While not local, a Google search found this...

http://www.caddisflyshop.com/griff-s-thin-head-cement.html


----------



## Dave (Mar 31, 2000)

Boozer said:


> While not local, a Google search found this...
> 
> http://www.caddisflyshop.com/griff-s-thin-head-cement.html


If I buy it from them I have to pay another $5.00 or so for shipping. I will finish what I have then try some thing else i guess......


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

Dave said:


> If I buy it from them I have to pay another $5.00 or so for shipping. I will finish what I have then try some thing else i guess......



just a tip go get some sally Hansen's hard as nails nail polish in clear and use. to dilute it just can't remember off hand. that is all griffs was was nail polish diluted. look it up on the web how to dilute nail polish it maybe acetone or some thing similar. any ways dilute it and use it as the thinned head cement so it soaks in to thread wraps. me i just use clear nail polish strait from the bottle... leaves a nice gloss head on black thread headed streamers sally Hansen's clear nail polish does.


----------



## Dave (Mar 31, 2000)

swaprat said:


> just a tip go get some sally Hansen's hard as nails nail polish in clear and use. to dilute it just can't remember off hand. that is all griffs was was nail polish diluted. look it up on the web how to dilute nail polish it maybe acetone or some thing similar. any ways dilute it and use it as the thinned head cement so it soaks in to thread wraps. me i just use clear nail polish strait from the bottle... leaves a nice gloss head on black thread headed streamers sally Hansen's clear nail polish does.


 I have Sally Hanson on hand, I used it for a better shine on my streamers. Looks like I will use it for the rest of my flies...


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

if you get to smell the bottle of griffs it will smell same as nail polish a tad. that all i use on all my flies is nail polish... 2 for a bottle of nail polish at walgreens is better then 5 for shipping and 5 for griffs lol's. any ways best of luck ....


----------



## flyrodder46 (Dec 31, 2011)

Check your local fly shop for Fly-tite head cement. I have used it for several years and love it. My problem is the local shop has stopped stocking it, I guess I will just have to start looking every place I stop. It was produced in Frankenmuth, Mi. and that is all I know about it.

D


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

Krazy glue

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

